# selling t-shirts on ebay



## rapmoney1

I have an ebay store based on selling plastisol transfer designs. I was wondering how do i see other t-shirt shops on ebay doing 200+ tees a month. what am i doing wrong? what marketing strat am i missing here?


----------



## TYGERON

Whew, that's a veeeery open ended question.

What kind of designs are you offering and what market are they geared toward?

And what are you doing to draw traffic to your store?

Post a link to it or post some design.


----------



## taricp35

One thing we can't tell you is how someone else is able to sell tons of shirts. Only thing we can tell you is that you have to drive traffic to your site, have something to keep there interest once you get them there, and cross your fingers and hope they buy something. Seriously, there is no magic strategy. It could be any number of things he is using. Just market the best you can and don't stop because it is an ongoing process.


----------



## Tshirtgang

They are offering designs that are made to order which allows them to offer a much larger amount of designs. It also removes the risk of carrying inventory, and if you find a good t shirt fulfillment company you will never have to invest a dime.


----------



## TripleSevensCC

I don't sell shirts on ebay now because I moved to Canada from the US and stopped how ever I can offer some 2 year old advice.

I used to sell NASCAR hats on ebay and have many years experience selling on there. There are a number of factors to increase sales on ebay and it takes time and research to find those out. Some examples is most of those sellers selling 200+ shirts a month have 2000 plus listings and are not making to much money because the number of listings they have. Ebay is getting rich from them. 

Other factors are the number of sales a seller has. For example I had over 1000 or 2000 feedbacks so I could sell hats for more then others with lower feedback numbers.

Also sometimes offering free shipping could get more sales so $20 free shipping would get more sales.Other times I would have to change the set up to sell the hats for $13 with $7 shipping. You need to look at completed sales on ebay to see where your products are trending.

I have not been selling on ebay for the last couple of years but when I do research now I notice most people selling 200 shirts a month have between 2000 to 65000 listings and I can tell you they are not making to much money doing that if any money at all.


----------



## danarkett

200+ t-shirts, in what, a year or a month?


----------



## zonayed

I think you have to have good eBay rating too!!


----------



## Tshirtgang

TrippleSevensCC

You are correct about Ebay the fees can get out of hand especially if you are offering shirt designs that don't sell.

i am not sure the last time you used Ebay but it has changed which makes it more affordable to list shirts. There are less up front fees and higher post sales fees. The listing fees if you have a store are as low as 5 cents per shirt.

They key is to research and offer designs that are in the news or are trending. We have had sellers sell 50 shirts of one design in 10 minutes on Ebay. IF you can come up with great designs and be the first to do so, the HOME RUN is their!

I know for a fact that many t shirt sellers are making good money on Ebay selling T Shirts. Much higher margins then selling on the other marketplaces that control your store/fulfillment.


----------



## TripleSevensCC

Tshirtgang said:


> TrippleSevensCC
> 
> You are correct about Ebay the fees can get out of hand especially if you are offering shirt designs that don't sell.
> 
> i am not sure the last time you used Ebay but it has changed which makes it more affordable to list shirts. There are less up front fees and higher post sales fees. The listing fees if you have a store are as low as 5 cents per shirt.
> 
> They key is to research and offer designs that are in the news or are trending. We have had sellers sell 50 shirts of one design in 10 minutes on Ebay. IF you can come up with great designs and be the first to do so, the HOME RUN is their!
> 
> I know for a fact that many t shirt sellers are making good money on Ebay selling T Shirts. Much higher margins then selling on the other marketplaces that control your store/fulfillment.


Thanks for bringing that to my attention about listing fees as I said my info is 2 years old because I am now in the Canadian military and no longer live at my house in KY or sell on ebay. I have looked into people selling to my target market selling between 100 to 200 shirts a month and the one with the lowest number of listings was over 2000 so even at 5 cents that is $100 not including final value fees for selling items and paypal fees. Add shipping charges and packaging charges and a lot of what looks like profit is not so much anymore. One thing ebay can do for you is move large amounts of product which allows to to buy in larger amounts and get better prices. If you are selling on your on website as well this helps out.

Just so everyone knows if you find a seller selling 100 plus shirts a month check to see how many listings he has... You can also search under completed listings for the seller and find out how many listing they have had in the last month. Many times 100 sales in a month is not that impressive compared to the number of listing they have in that time.


----------



## amandahansen

i have the same questions with you,


----------

